# kernel: Cannot find map file

## katsiki

I had pasted the error code, but had not posed a second n00b cunundrum in, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-353517.html. Namely, what causes this error to appear in /var/log/kern.log on boot?

```
kernel: Cannot find map file.

```

Here is what I found so far.  I had run,

```
emerge sysklogd

rc-update add sysklogd default
```

The issue was that the component daemon, klogd, couldn't access /boot/System.map.  The problem was that my /etc/fstab had the line,

```
/dev/hda1  /boot  ext2  noauto,noatime  1 1

```

which means the partition on which System.map resides is not mounted on boot.  Editing this line to be,

```
/dev/hda1  /boot  ext2  defaults        1 1

```

seems to resolve the problem.  On reboot, the kernel logs no longer show this error.  Instead, the boot logs begin with,

```
Jun 28 03:10:02 webserver2 syslogd 1.4.1: restart.

Jun 28 03:12:03 webserver2 kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.

Jun 28 03:12:03 webserver2 kernel: Kernel log daemon terminating.

Jun 28 03:12:05 webserver2 exiting on signal 15

Jun 28 03:13:59 webserver2 syslogd 1.4.1: restart.

Jun 28 03:14:00 webserver2 kernel: klogd 1.4.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.

Jun 28 03:14:00 webserver2 kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r11

Jun 28 03:14:00 webserver2 kernel: Loaded 30839 symbols from /boot/System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r11.

Jun 28 03:14:00 webserver2 kernel: Symbols match kernel version 2.6.11.

Jun 28 03:14:00 webserver2 kernel: Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 Fri Jun 17 05:36:13 UTC 2005

```

Note that this time around, sysklogd restarts twice.  The comments in /etc/init.d/sysklogd say it may take a couple tries to get started...  Just like some old goats.   :Wink: 

Anyway, I've been told that the path /usr/src/linux/System.map should be hardcoded into sysklogd, so that by default, on startup, if sysklogd cannot locate /boot/System.map, it should try to access this copy instead.  I've checked that,

```
$ ls -al /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 23 Jun 17 04:45 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11

```

has the desired symlink, and that System.map and that the files are identical,

```
$ ls -al /usr/src/linux/System.map 

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 925210 Jun 17 05:36 /usr/src/linux/System.map

$ ls -al /boot/System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 925210 Jun 17 05:36 /boot/System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r11

```

So I'm wondering what else might be amiss.

----------

## ReefShark

Weird problem.

I would switch to syslog-ng and solve the problem that way. Has better filtering possibilities then good old sysklogd anyway  :Wink: 

----------

## katsiki

I was thinking to make a start by grabbing old syslog.conf files.  The newgen looks more organized and sylish.  Thanks for your suggestion!

----------

## ReefShark

Anytime  :Wink: 

Have fun toying around with it  :Very Happy: 

----------

